# 2012 DC PLY, anyone tried?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My review of it will be up on angrysnowboarder.com in the next month.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

June 4th or 5th I think I have it scheduled for


----------



## stinkyjim (May 18, 2011)

hmm, Junes too late, need it by the 1st. Will just have to take a punt on it!

Cheers


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to your reviews ..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well the short, meh. Not the pop I wanted, but to really understand that read my review. Arbor Blacklist? Westmark?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

This is not really aimed at you but does anyone find it weird when someone says X pro rules on this board?You could put the top pros on old Crazy Bananas or boards like that and they would still be far better riders than anyone else on the mountain.It's the operator, not the equipment.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive 2012 DC Ply Used and Reviewed


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

stinkyjim said:


> hmm, Junes too late, need it by the 1st. Will just have to take a punt on it!
> 
> Cheers


What secret part of NZ are you in that has snow and an open mountain at the moment? Winters forgotten to turn up everywhere in NZ so far.


----------



## stinkyjim (May 18, 2011)

Auckland has a indoor ski field that runs year round, but the Ruapehu and the South Island fields won't open until late June.

On the topic of the board, DC with kind enough to send me out a demo of the 153.75 Ply. I tried it out at our indoor hill on man made snow, which doesn't give you the best indication of how it will handle all Mountain conditions, but gives you a good idea, especially in terms of jibbing etc. 

I found to do be extremely stable on boxes and jump take-off/landing. Great ollie pop, I found edge hold a little difficult until I got used to the strange camber profile. I personally really enjoyed it, it really fitted with my personal riding style.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah, Snow Planet, forgot about that one. I lived in Auckland for about 2 years, rode ther often. Nothing like walking out of a big freezer into 30 deg C heat in summer.

Yeah, will be interesting to see what it rides like on the mountain with a bit of speed up.


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm REALLY interested in Ply board as my first snowboard, particularly the 153 (donuts and coffee) model!! 
However I'm worried that it will be too advanced for me? - Snowboarding at least once a month in my local indoor slope since I started back in January 2011. Just about starting now to learn some freestyle - small jumps and flat spins on the ground.... I will be taking lessons in freestyle before next season properly comes around so ever advancing....although I'll want a board which can do a good run down a piste when I want to try challenge my mates to some speed? 
Or is the Ply a pure park board?

EDIT: If it's a park board - would Lauri Pro Tone be better suited to my level of experience? Or will I grow out of it too quickly?


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

BUMP!

Any advice would be a great help guys!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll be fine on it


----------



## jflower113 (Aug 31, 2011)

*i know its 2013 but i love mine and they're still some on the market....*

:thumbsup: stoked on this deck. i buy my boards a season behind. so just started riding it this season. perfect medium flex. Really responsive. park feel that can tackle most different terrains. not sure i would call it a free ride board but it still a laser sword.


----------



## jflower113 (Aug 31, 2011)

*did you buy it, what do you think*

:thumbsup::thumbsdown:?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Slow down there zombie lover.


----------



## jflower113 (Aug 31, 2011)

i will slit my wrists if you dont buy this board


----------

